# gotta go running out of room



## jammin1961 (Sep 19, 2007)

1- novarossi 21 bf just broken in then put back in box 100 obo

2-2 month old axiel crawler roller only in very good shape 200 obo

3-want to trade a 4.6 savage x for a revo in good running order,the savage has bout 3/4 gallon thru it and has a new chevy truck body and all paper work and all books and the box
also this truck has a futaba servo and 2 sets of tires 1 set of stock tires and 1 set of nubs


4-ocm with new upgrade whick includes new shock towers,new shocks,farly new tires,good body,car hasnt been ran since upgrade

all are obo and willing to trade just let me know what u have


----------



## jammin1961 (Sep 19, 2007)

axiel is pending


----------



## jammin1961 (Sep 19, 2007)

*engine*


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

how about a jammin roller for that ocm?


----------



## jammin1961 (Sep 19, 2007)

need cash


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

jammin1961 said:


> all are obo and willing to trade just let me know what u have


???


----------



## jammin1961 (Sep 19, 2007)

yes they are obo and i will trade for the right thing but i need cash more than another buggie might consider a truggy


----------



## jammin1961 (Sep 19, 2007)

ttp://i232.phot







obucket.com/albums/ee117/jammin1961/003.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jammin1961 (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## jammin1961 (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## jammin1961 (Sep 19, 2007)

the engine is sold


----------



## jammin1961 (Sep 19, 2007)

engine is sold

axiel is sold
savage is sold


----------

